# Pumpkin seeds



## Elizabeth13 (Aug 10, 2019)

Okay. So reading things they can and can't have I keep seeing they can't have the ACTUAL pumpkin seed..... But is it okay if the seeds are cooked into a treat or kibble so they don't have to eat the shells? 
I found a treat /vitamin mixer I think she'd like because it doesn't have sweat peas in it and has chicken and sweet potatoes and she gobbled the first I have her before I even finished closing the bag ( she's cought on her " treats" were just kibble I haven't mixed in her food, ) so I was looking for something she'd get excited for. Only after I gave her one did I notice it's pumpkin seeds not just pumpkin. 
So should I be worried she ate it? Can she have them or no?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

The problem with giving pumpkin seeds is the risk of it getting stuck and shocking so they can't really have any seeds from any fruit, but I believe if its crushed up into a biscuit treat or food there is no problem. 

They are good treats, but too much pumpkin can make them have runny poo (it helps when they have constipation) so I would limit these because of the dried pumpkin.


----------



## Elizabeth13 (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks! I was worried it was toxic or something. She can be a bit of a brat 😛 so trying to find brides for a picky eater when everything either has sweet peas or salmon in it.


----------

